# Buying mods from Fasttech



## Tsharks (8/8/17)

Hi guys. 

Im thinking of buying a Lost vape 250W from fast tech and wanted to know if there will be additional costs? I understand that if its a large volume then there could be. But for a mods and an RDA it should be fine? Thanks for any advise.


----------



## BubiSparks (8/8/17)

What do you mean by additional costs bud? If the page listing the item says free shipping, then it's free. Large items like 3D printers don't state free shipping on their page. These are automatically shipped by courier. Anything else is by free snail mail.

On this end anything under $50.00 usually goes through customs free, above that you pay VAT and an admin fee. Fasttech parcels usually understate the true value, so SA customs often stop their shipments so you will need Fasttech's invoice at SAPO.


----------



## Clouds4Days (9/8/17)

BubiSparks said:


> What do you mean by additional costs bud? If the page listing the item says free shipping, then it's free. Large items like 3D printers don't state free shipping on their page. These are automatically shipped by courier. Anything else is by free snail mail.
> 
> On this end anything under $50.00 usually goes through customs free, above that you pay VAT and an admin fee. Fasttech parcels usually understate the true value, so SA customs often stop their shipments so you will need Fasttech's invoice at SAPO.



I dont know if im just one of the unlucky few but i always get charged customs no matter the value.

I even tried bringing in a single atty once ($12) just to see if it would go through customs without a charge , and i still got hit from customs.


@Tsharks Depending on the day and how the customs officer feels is what you get charged.
Ive brought in goods to the value of $50 and have paid between (R30-R80)
Ive bought in goods to the value of $100 and have paid between (R50-R120)

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## zadiac (9/8/17)

Tsharks said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Im thinking of buying a Lost vape 250W from fast tech and wanted to know if there will be additional costs? I understand that if its a large volume then there could be. But for a mods and an RDA it should be fine? Thanks for any advise.





BubiSparks said:


> What do you mean by additional costs bud? If the page listing the item says free shipping, then it's free. Large items like 3D printers don't state free shipping on their page. These are automatically shipped by courier. Anything else is by free snail mail.
> 
> On this end anything under $50.00 usually goes through customs free, above that you pay VAT and an admin fee. Fasttech parcels usually understate the true value, so SA customs often stop their shipments so you will need Fasttech's invoice at SAPO.



Go ahead @Tsharks. For around $80 dollars I never pay more than say R70 when picking up at PO. (This WILL differ from time to time depending on what your bring in). You can have your invoice available if you want, but it's not necessary.

@BubiSparks, not so mate. I've had well over a hundred orders from FT including my latest RX300 and the costs when picking it up was around R70. Never had to present an invoice before.


----------



## BubiSparks (9/8/17)

@zadiac - It depends where you pick it up. I try to intercept the shipment at the mail hub in Cape Town as it takes at least another week to get from there to my local PO (which is a massive 10km away from there). I have been asked for the invoice more than once - other times I've watched the guy at the counter literally making up a figure (muttering "Uh, let's make it 350...). If I wait until it hits my local PO, the charge is minimal or free. I have even had two small shipments land up in my post box at home - also obviously free.

It's a total crap shoot and we are at the mercy of these guys and the mood they are in on the day imo.


----------



## Tsharks (9/8/17)

zadiac said:


> Go ahead @Tsharks. For around $80 dollars I never pay more than say R70 when picking up at PO. (This WILL differ from time to time depending on what your bring in). You can have your invoice available if you want, but it's not necessary.
> 
> @BubiSparks, not so mate. I've had well over a hundred orders from FT including my latest RX300 and the costs when picking it up was around R70. Never had to present an invoice before.



Aweseome thanks for the reply guys appreciate the help. With additional costs I basically meant whether I would have to pay extra for custom duty tax or something of that sort. Whether a bargain R1700 turns into something nasty lol.


----------



## PsyCLown (9/8/17)

As already stated, custom duties will be low as these Chinese vape places love to understate the value of the items - the most I have ever paid was like R114 I think. I have however always been charged a fee of some sort and between R40 and R80 is the average.

Be prepared for a wait though, SAPO can really drag their feet. I ordered 2x parcels from FastTech and had them shipped via Post Turkey. One took 4 weeks, the other 6/7 weeks.


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/8/17)

@PsyCLown its not the SAPO which drags its feet (their normal slow pace). Its Customs which takes up to two months to process a parcel.




I think in our case they are too busy doing this to process our parcels. The one at the back is the Chief Inspector.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tsharks (9/8/17)

Customs sounds like a biatch. Thanks for all the info guys. Ill go ahead and buy it then. Any other international site you guys would recommend?


----------



## incredible_hullk (9/8/17)

3fvape has dhl shipping option if u want it in3 days

I use fasttech every month and takes abt 2 months to get to me but no issues bet r70 to r100 fees every time

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PsyCLown (9/8/17)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> @PsyCLown its not the SAPO which drags its feet (their normal slow pace). Its Customs which takes up to two months to process a parcel.
> 
> View attachment 103729
> 
> ...


Is it SAPO who deliver to the post offices or customs? Cuz when "in transit" it can take forever as well!

However I agree completely with customs taking forever to clear it and send it out.


----------



## zadiac (9/8/17)

Guys, I have confirmed with a contact at Bloemfontein post office that customs have a massive backlog at the moment. Be prepared to wait very long for anything not yet released by them.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (9/8/17)

zadiac said:


> Guys, I have confirmed with a contact at Bloemfontein post office that customs have a massive backlog at the moment. Be prepared to wait very long for anything not yet released by them.


Yep my last package hit sa June 26 and sent to customs July 19 still not out


----------



## Tsharks (9/8/17)

And with dhl? They are fast right?


----------



## kev mac (10/8/17)

Tsharks said:


> Customs sounds like a biatch. Thanks for all the info guys. Ill go ahead and buy it then. Any other international site you guys would recommend?


I feel for you guys for having to put up with this b.s.I thank God the USPS doesn't hassle us and the deliveries are pretty fast.But they do operate at a zillion dollars in the red.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BubiSparks (13/8/17)

Collected a shipment from 3FVape yesterday at my local PO. The order was for $54, the value stated on the parcel was $12... I paid nothing in VAT or Duties


----------

